# Worth of a 1 year old PBP?



## froggie71 (Sep 2, 2011)

For a 4-H project book my son has to document what his 1 year old barrow PBP would be worth. I have no clue. Any input would be great. I tried looking at classifieds to get an idea what they would sell for, but no luck so far. Mostly piglets or farm pigs is what I'm coming up with. Thanks in advance.


----------



## elevan (Sep 2, 2011)

First off is he figuring worth as a pet or as food?

If as a pet...then you really need to research your area...sounds like you've started but need to dig a little deeper there.  Do a google search of PBP breeders in your area.

If as food...then find out what pork prices are going for in your area.


----------



## froggie71 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks. I guess we are looking for worth as a pet. I guess I'll just have to keep looking. I did look to see what it might cost if someone was adopting. Looks like some charge the cost of neuter/spaying. Since he was neutered maybe I should go with the cost of that?


----------



## elevan (Sep 2, 2011)

In my area a pet PBP goes for $50-$150...depending on age and the person selling...average is $60.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 3, 2011)

Similar prices in our area. It all depends on the quality of the pb though.  If he's litter trained, of good temperament, is ok with other animals, children, walks on a leash, probably closer to the $150 range and he'll actually be a pet for someone.  

 Not litter trained, grumpy, etc. and closer to Free -$50 and he'll either be a backyard ornament or bbq.


----------



## froggie71 (Sep 3, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Similar prices in our area. It all depends on the quality of the pb though.  If he's litter trained, of good temperament, is ok with other animals, children, walks on a leash, probably closer to the $150 range and he'll actually be a pet for someone.
> 
> Not litter trained, grumpy, etc. and closer to Free -$50 and he'll either be a backyard ornament or bbq.


Thanks. He is trained, not grumpy. Very well behaved overall. Not so good a leash though. He is about to do his 3rd Kiss the Pig event (don't think this really counts, but is kind of a cute fact)


I realize this is difficult to assess as he is not a meat pig, but a pet. and 1 that will not be sold.  It is just a blank in the book that needs to be filled in and the book is geared toward meat pigs. I was hoping to get a realistic number, but....... I do appreciate all input thus far.


----------



## froggie71 (Sep 3, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> In my area a pet PBP goes for $50-$150...depending on age and the person selling...average is $60.


Thanks Emily. I think we will be putting something like this. Like I said it's just a number, not really selling, so just needed an idea of what he could be sold for if we were to sell him.


----------



## Christina's Dream (Sep 4, 2011)

Around me pb's that are over like 12weeks of age are most often free..........  It sucks I know but that is the way it happens


----------

